# Red spots on upper legs.



## Adam_W

Evening all and happy new year.

For a while now I have been suffering from red spots (I call them spots but they do not look like the normal sport/acne found on the face) on the upper part of my legs, in particular the inner thigh area towards the knee. They are small in size and only located at the hair follicle.

I do not get spots or acne anywhere else on my body. They do not hurt, but they just look unappealing.

I am a natural trainer - so not suffering any sides of aas etc - and do not compete, so am not shaving. I have however shaved on occasion and it does seem to clear up, which I find odd.

So it has got me thinking what it could be. Does/has anybody else suffered this?

I have been to the doctor and they cannot provide an explanation. I was prescribed a lotion to cleanse the area daily but it had no effect at all.

The only thing I can think of causing this is constant rubbing from jeans. I wear jeans alot of the time and they have tended to be quite tight around the knee. I recently got some new jeans that are looser so will see if there is any difference. Id still like to know what it is though even if this is the cause.

Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## abbey123

Hi ya im a therapist so know a bit about skin.

Do you wear trousers alot?

Could you easily pick the top of them,i mean are they like little bumps instead of spots?


----------



## abbey123

just saw you said you wear jeans a lot!

Try exfoliating 3 times a week.


----------



## Adam_W

Hi Abbey thanks for the advice.

They are pretty small. I wouldnt say I could pick the top of them. Occasionally the odd one will become larger (assuming it is the same) and more 'spot' like. But on the whole they are pretty small.

As for the trousers, I wear them all day. At the moment more so jogging bottoms at home, if not jeans.

What would you recommend for exfoliation?

I use a shower scrub every day.


----------



## abbey123

Adam_W said:


> Hi Abbey thanks for the advice.
> 
> They are pretty small. I wouldnt say I could pick the top of them. Occasionally the odd one will become larger (assuming it is the same) and more 'spot' like. But on the whole they are pretty small.
> 
> As for the trousers, I wear them all day. At the moment more so jogging bottoms at home, if not jeans.
> 
> What would you recommend for exfoliation?
> 
> I use a shower scrub every day.


You shouldnt use a shower scrub everyday it,it will strip back the skin just use a gentle shower gel and then a exfoliate 3 times a week,in circular movements!

then moisturize,well do that daily.

Its just sweat in the hair follicles by the sounds of it bigger ones may be ingrown hairs just be careful they don't become warm to touch as thats a sign they are infected.


----------



## Adam_W

Ok thanks. I have no problems elsewhere but you think to drop the shower scrub everyday? How often would you say is suitable?

What is best to use for exfoliation? Any particular scrubs?

Same again for moisturising? Any particular?

Sorry for the questions but if it solves the problem Ill be extremely grateful.


----------



## abbey123

Adam_W said:


> Ok thanks. I have no problems elsewhere but you think to drop the shower scrub everyday? How often would you say is suitable?
> 
> What is best to use for exfoliation? Any particular scrubs?
> 
> Same again for moisturising? Any particular?
> 
> Sorry for the questions but if it solves the problem Ill be extremely grateful.[/quotei
> 
> ask away its fine, simple body scrub is good and cheap as well,coco body butter ( body shop is great) is best for moisturizing i cover myself twice daily and always get told my skin is amazingly soft.
> 
> when exfoliating use your hands once a week and then with exfoliating mitts the other 2 times,pat yourself dry and moisturise straight away!


----------



## Nutz01

Sorry to hijack this thread but have you any advice on severe stretch marks

Thanks


----------



## Adam_W

Thanks again.

I use Apricot Scrub on my face once a week. Would this be suitable for the legs also? Albeit a little expensive.


----------



## abbey123

Yes thats fine adam if it dont irritate your face.

Nutz01 - bio oil twice a day and a splash in the bath, its expensive but really works and i can say that from experience.


----------



## Nutz01

abbey123 said:


> Yes thats fine adam if it dont irritate your face.
> 
> Nutz01 - bio oil twice a day and a splash in the bath, its expensive but really works and i can say that from experience.


Thanks a million ill give it a go.


----------



## Adam_W

Thankyou Abbey. To reiterate:

Moisturize with Coco Body Butter twice daily.

Exfoliate 3 times weekly - Once with a shower scrub and remaining time with hands. Use a decent exfoliating body scrub.

Ill give it a go and report back, hopefully with good news!


----------



## abbey123

Adam_W said:


> Thankyou Abbey. To reiterate:
> 
> Moisturize with Coco Body Butter twice daily.
> 
> Exfoliate 3 times weekly - Once with a shower scrub and remaining time with hands. Use a decent exfoliating body scrub.
> 
> Ill give it a go and report back, hopefully with good news!


moisturise twice daily once morning and once night

exfoliate 3 times a week with your exfoliater

change your shower scrub for just a soft shower gel.

2 times a week use the exfoliator mitts with the scrub.

all ok?


----------



## Adam_W

Ah maybe there has been some confusion. When I initially said I use a shower scrub everyday, I meant a shower ball/puff type thing. My usual shower gel is Johnsons Baby Softwash.

I understand the moisturising. Thats the easy part :laugh:

The exfoliating im confused on now:

Exfoliate 3 times a week with a scrub (St Ives Apricot or Similar)?


----------



## abbey123

Adam_W said:


> Ah maybe there has been some confusion. When I initially said I use a shower scrub everyday, I meant a shower ball/puff type thing. My usual shower gel is Johnsons Baby Softwash.
> 
> I understand the moisturising. Thats the easy part :laugh:
> 
> The exfoliating im confused on now:
> 
> Exfoliate 3 times a week with a scrub (St Ives Apricot or Similar)?


oh lol yea with a scrub you can use the ball and shower gel daily but johnsons is rubbish even for babys its full of perfumes an stuff that isnt great for the skin.


----------



## Jake H

abbey123 said:


> moisturise twice daily once morning and once night
> 
> exfoliate 3 times a week with your exfoliater
> 
> change your shower scrub for just a soft shower gel.
> 
> 2 times a week use the exfoliator mitts with the scrub.
> 
> all ok?


and again sorry for high jacking abby but what are your views on cliques silver exfoliating body scrub and facial scrub there the "m" range or summat.


----------



## Adam_W

Really? Hmm thats interesting. In a non-gay way i thought my skin was good everywhere, except the above mentioned!

I thought all the others were full of perfumes etc. Damn this is confusing.


----------



## abbey123

clinique is good jake.

Adam its all hyped up,the best stuff is really expensive,dermologica,guinot but they are so worth it. Stick with what works for you but i wouldnt recommend a Johnson product.


----------



## Adam_W

Ok well ill give those a try then.

So back to the exfoliating. 3 Times a week use a body scrub similar to a St Ives Aprocot?

All other times a decent shower gel (dermalogica) and shower ball/puff.


----------



## abbey123

Adam_W said:


> Ok well ill give those a try then.
> 
> So back to the exfoliating. 3 Times a week use a body scrub similar to a St Ives Aprocot?
> 
> All other times a decent shower gel (dermalogica) and shower ball/puff.


yep. keep me informed!


----------



## Adam_W

Doubt anybody is likely to care, but Abbey did say to keep her informed.

I tried what abbey suggested and while my skin cleaned up for a week or so, it didn't have any long term effect.

I have since started using aqueous cream as a body/face wash in place of any shower gel/face scrub and within 2 weeks, my skin has improved incredibly. I have also stopped using a shower 'puff' as it doesn't have the same foaming effect with the cream, obviously! Can also be used as a shaving cream. In my opinion much better than Gillette or others who pack their products full of perfumes and alcohol.

As a bonus its much cheaper than any of the branded shower gels/body washes. Its available from Boots and Sainsburys pharmacy, £2.99 for a 500g tub. Recommend it!


----------



## jdouble777

Adam_W said:


> Doubt anybody is likely to care, but Abbey did say to keep her informed.
> 
> I tried what abbey suggested and while my skin cleaned up for a week or so, it didn't have any long term effect.
> 
> I have since started using aqueous cream as a body/face wash in place of any shower gel/face scrub and within 2 weeks, my skin has improved incredibly. I have also stopped using a shower 'puff' as it doesn't have the same foaming effect with the cream, obviously! Can also be used as a shaving cream. In my opinion much better than Gillette or others who pack their products full of perfumes and alcohol.
> 
> As a bonus its much cheaper than any of the branded shower gels/body washes. Its available from Boots and Sainsburys pharmacy, £2.99 for a 500g tub. Recommend it!


Can you post a link to somewhere that is selling the exact product you are using?


----------

